
Gloo Federation: Multi-cluster API gateway configuration and traffic management - cloudytoday
https://www.solo.io/blog/introducing-gloo-federation-for-multi-cluster-management/
======
weitzj
I really would like to use Gloo. Or actually envoy.

Istio seems just too much of a learning curve right now, especially if I only
Want to get ingress straight.

Ambassador looked like a nice candidate, but is not that well rounded when
configuring TCP Proxy with TLS.

So I would really much try Gloo. But as of right now, it has roughly 1500
people on slack. Ambassador has above 3000.

My personal metric is: 5% of slack Registered members are actually active
members in a slack community.

This makes Gloo still look a bit too hot to be used.

Otherwise they were the first to corporate with HashiCorp to have consul
connect integration. Also, you get an opinionated Kubernetes Operator Go SDK,
which looks nice. The control plane is in Go (instead if python/Go in
ambassador), which is a + for me.

So everything looks really really nice.

I just need enough people with a HackerNews bias to convince me that Gloo is a
safe bet. Slack activity/GitHub stars are a bit lacking. ;)

~~~
cloudytoday
disclaimer: I work at solo.io -- but here to give you some more info.

Here's a comment thread from our March 2020 release
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22878146](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22878146)

From a timeline pov, Gloo's is... March 2018 - First open sourced Dec 2018 -
Gloo Enterprise announced Nov 2019 - Gloo 1.0 (w/lots of features in between)
and a number of releases this year.

One thing I'd say is that the customer base we work with in deploying Gloo
Enterprise are major enterprise companies. Many are up and running.

The slack is very active so I invite you to join in and ask the users in there
your questions as well.

------
jeppesen-io
Huge fan of Gloo

Simple to run and manage. Look forward to the future with them

